# considering a trip to [Westin] Lagunamar [Cancun], have some questions



## ginja (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi All,

we are considering a trip to [Westin] Lagunamar in [Cancun] in Nov. 2010, will be traveling with 3 kids 6, 7, 8. Is this a good place to bring children? I am concerned about health issues since they are young. Can you drink the water/ice in the hotel? Does anyone recommend shots for Hep A & B and diarrhea? Wanted to visit ruins but not sure if the kids would be bored, have read it is a 2 hour drive. Please let me know anything of interest you did, including water sports and such. Also, safety, is it a concern? I've read resort area is safe but what about if we take a tour to ruins? Thanks so much for any answers!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi ginja - I am sure you will get some great answers here, but for a lot of good info. that's already been posted, use the search function (search this forum) and search for Lagunamar.

For info. on travel to Mexico and health and safety issues, you may want to check out the TUG Mexico Board.  Or I can move this post there if you like.


----------



## ginja (Dec 6, 2009)

you can move my post I wasn't aware there was a Mexican thread (newbie


----------



## maja651 (Dec 6, 2009)

While I have not been to the Laguna Mar, I own at the Royals in Cancun and go to Cancun multiple times a year.  

Yes, you can drink the water.  All of the hotels in the hotel zone have large water filtration systems.  It is very safe to drink the water in the hotel, or any restaurant in the hotel zone.  If you choose to go downtown (which I would not recommend with your kids), you would want to drink bottled water.

Is it safe in Cancun?  Yes, it is fine. Again, we go multiple times a year.  However, I do NOT recommend renting a car.  My personal opinion is that you are asking for trouble.  Go with a tour group, or hire a company (www.cancunvalet.com) to drive you.  It will make your day trip MUCH better.  (I highly recommend Cancun Valet for private tours - very safe and reliable transportation and drivers.  They will be a major asset to your day trip).

Shots for Hep. A or B?  Well, I guess this is up to you, but I have never done that and have been going to the Riviera Maya area every year since 1999.

Ruins -Depends on where you want to go. Tulum would probably be better for your kids (closer to Cancun, and right on the ocean), but Chitzen Itza is AMAZING.  Chitzen Itza is a LONG day though...10 or 12 hour day.  You can do a combo tour of Tulum wiht Xel-Ha (natural eco water park) that would probably work better for your family. Really, up to you and what you think your kids can handle.

Since I do not know the Laguna Mar, I cannot speak to how they will be with the kids, but I can say that our resorts, (Royal Sands, Royal Islander, Royal Haciendas) are GREAT to kids.  There are many activities just for the kids, and the staff is very kind to the kids.  I believe in general the Mexican culture is very good to kids.    If you are able to trade into one of the Royal Resorts, I think you would be making a great decision!

Michelle


----------



## pgrrider (Dec 7, 2009)

hi.....I am not sure if you are referring to the Westin Regina, or not........if it is.....I would change your reservation for any of the Royals in Cancun......!!!  I had a very bad experience with the Westin Regina in Cancun....!!!

what everyone else has told you is accurate and factual... re: water, etc...

If you want to visit a GREAT MAYAN ruin....and fun for the kids also...please visit COBA......near North Akumal.....about 40-45 miles south of Cancun...

There is also a super limestone cave near there where you down there wearing a hard hat and see the magnificent limestone  stalagmites and stalagtites.....underground river...with beautiful lighting....and also a small "zoo" with snakes,parrots, deer.....tons of spider monkeys swinging from the trees and trying to grab your sunglasses.....!!!!    true...!!!


----------



## Laura7811 (Dec 7, 2009)

We are at Lagunamar this week it is a wonderful resort with beautiful villas(building 9) looks like the newest one to me.

We have been drinking the water and using ice from the ice maker, taste fine to us. I also brought a Brita water pitcher because I like to have cold water in the frig.

There are not a lot of families here with children right now, but they list daily games and activities for the kids to do. 

Good luck with you planning, any other questions just ask.


----------



## lweverett (Dec 7, 2009)

I was there in November.  Nice pools and beach. Resturants only mediocre.  Good place for the kids as the large La Isla shopping center is right across the street with many resturants that will appeal to the youngsters, and an aquarium.  There is a Mayan ruin right at the property.  Might want to take them to the ruins at Tulum as they are closer though not as extensive.  This is the Westin Lagunamar which is brand new, with very nice units, and not the Westin Regina.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> hi.....I am not sure if you are referring to the Westin Regina, or not........if it is.....I would change your reservation for any of the Royals in Cancun......!!!  I had a very bad experience with the Westin Regina in Cancun....!!!



It's not - it is the brand new Starwood resort - the Westin Lagunamar


----------



## ginja (Dec 7, 2009)

*Thank you for the info*

Thank you for all the information. The Caves and ruins sound really cool we will do both. If anyone else has anything to add I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 7, 2009)

You might want to use the search feature to find info about the pools not being heated ... especially for a November trip.  I don't know about you, but I'm really touchy about pool water temperature!  A couple of tuggers (Westin5Star and Grayfal) were just there recently and unfortunately did not have good news on that front.


----------



## lweverett (Dec 8, 2009)

jersygirl - If you have ever been in the ocean on the Jersy coast at the hottest time of the summer the Westin pools will seem warm in November.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2009)

About the hep B question.  It is currently recommended that *all children* get the Hep B vaccine. It shouldn't matter if you're traveling or not. 

Over 10% of people who get Hep B get chronic hep and it will significantly affect their lives.  Protect your kids & get them the vaccine.


----------

